# Pollen, Selling it. Preparing it.



## BrazilBuzz (May 20, 2015)

I'm curious how much you are getting for pollen. The only thread on this is quite old. I'm thinking of buying a pollen trap, but they are very expensive. Some help on what people are getting for pollen would be helpful in making a decision on buying a trap or not. 

I know it is labor intensive once you have the pollen. Freezing and cleaning and such.

TIA


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I package pollen in 8 oz. honey jars. The pollen weighs 4 ounces and I sell them at a farmers market for $10 each, so that's $40.00 per pound.
I store it in the freezer until ready to clean and package it, then it goes back in the freezer until I'm ready to sell it. I don't dry the pollen.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

try google
where to buy Honey bee pollen

get some pricing and packaging ideas

GG


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Once upon a time I bought a hundred pollen traps and produced a real lot of it! Cleaning the product is time consuming and never good enough for the buyer and I fed the last several hundred pounds to my brotherinlaws sheep who got diarrea.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Using a top trap (Sundance II) gives you very clean pollen. I prefer it not dried when consuming it. I prefer it dried when feeding it to the bees in an empty hive.


----------

